# professional mastering



## rlm390 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you want your demos mastering to radio broadcast quality for only $5 per track, check out this cool new service.

professional mastering


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

What plug-ins and outboard gear do you use?


----------

